# First plow event with the canyon



## vincent (Sep 15, 2008)

Finally got some in st.louis, some areas below had 4-8 inches. Overall the truck did quite well.

Here's a movie theater lot I subbed for a fellow plowsite member.









The next 3 are a church parking lot.



























There were times when the truck didn't have enough a$$, but taking less snow per pass, I made it through.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

looking awsome man i gotta admit that lil truck looks sweet


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

Get some wings


----------



## vincent (Sep 15, 2008)

jgoetter1;736438 said:


> Get some wings


You recommend a place where I could get these?


----------



## mikeyfff1011 (Nov 30, 2008)

thats looks pretty good the boss looks good at that truck


----------



## KCB (Jan 22, 2006)

So you took off the monster mudders hugh?


----------



## vincent (Sep 15, 2008)

KCB;736663 said:


> So you took off the monster mudders hugh?


They started rubbing the backside of the fender really bad.


----------



## Craaaig (Dec 10, 2008)

nice set up


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

What makes you say it didn't have enough azz? Were you in 4wd low?


----------



## vincent (Sep 15, 2008)

ALC-GregH;736699 said:


> What makes you say it didn't have enough azz? Were you in 4wd low?


Most of the time it was in 4-hi. On the long pushes, the snow would just build up and turn the truck sideways, not enough weight and power.

I will write that off being my fault not the truck's.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

vincent;736775 said:


> Most of the time it was in 4-hi. On the long pushes, the snow would just build up and turn the truck sideways, not enough weight and power.


Happens to bigger trucks too man.

You can get wings at pretty much any dealer i would think...but that's just gonna make it the snow a little harder to push as there will always be more snow in front of your blade as opposed to not having wings.

Nice pics.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*nice looking rig and real nice work *


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

*nice*

Looks like a nice money maker for you...do you carry any weight in the bed? I've found even 300lbs makes a difference....just my 2cents


----------



## NickGB (Dec 21, 2008)

Looks like that blade scrapes pretty well. Thumbs up!


----------



## vincent (Sep 15, 2008)

Humvee27;738103 said:


> Looks like a nice money maker for you...do you carry any weight in the bed? I've found even 300lbs makes a difference....just my 2cents


Yes I do, normally there is/was about 500lbs of bag salt for the spreader.


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

vincent;736453 said:


> You recommend a place where I could get these?


Check with you boss dealer or online at plow supply wholesalers.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice lookin truck!


----------



## PlowFan1234 (Jan 17, 2008)

how do you like plowing with it?


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

I would love to get one of those to do driveways, zip in and zip out. Nice truck and setup!


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

i like it, pretty nice setup there! yeah if it can push that plow easy, then you could use wings... but i know when the snow is heavy, even our f150s can grunt some with the 7'6 wide plows, id say that should be wide enough for that truck since its gotta be a few inches narrower than a full size pickup right?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

im liking the look of the little truck, it looks pretty sweet, good job man!


----------



## HVAC Guy (Feb 13, 2009)

That Truck Does Look Slick, And With the Size Has Got To Make The Small Jobs Easy.

Do You Do Torsion keys To get the Front Up?


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice lookin truck.


----------



## corkireland (Feb 17, 2004)

I've seen this truck some where..

BTW.. your full time job must suck!!! :salute: Vince..don't you think Mikey needs the selection of moticons like offered on this board??

P.S. What kinda of ballast are you running? I know you are getting close to capacity with the plow on already but throw a couple hundred pounds in the back end if you don't already and you'll find it will not tend to wander as much. Little trucks less weight means quicker head start.. safely of course. You have create AND keep the momentum.


----------



## Lucky Star (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah about time we got something.. was hoping we wouldve gotten another one like that. Had 70+ hours


----------

